# pioneer vsx lx 70 av receiver



## keal22 (Nov 26, 2009)

HI all,
As I am only new to the Shack im not sure if im doing this right or not so apologies if not. My question is about my Pioneer receiver which ive had for about 12 months now and cannot seem to get any bass from the centre speaker and as a result the dialogue seems like its in mono in comparrason to the rest of the soundtrack its driving me crazy i even bought new speakers and still no joy i thought i was ok at setting up a receiver untill i bought this amp please can anyone help?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. I'm sure we can give you a hand 
Just off the top of my head, it sounds like you have a crossover setting issue. Does your receiver allow you to set different crossovers for your mains, center and surrounds?

I'd also suggest you re-post your question in our "Home Theater Receivers | Processors | Amps" or "System Setup and Connection" areas.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello Keal, Welcome aboard the Shack!

If you post your question here you will get alot more responses but Ill give you some ideas.

Check the user menu of the receiver under speaker settings and make sure you dont have the crossover set too high. Generally 80Hz is where most people have it set at.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Keal, welcome to HomeTheaterShack. What kind of Speakers are you using?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## keal22 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Mark,
No I only have one crossover setting which I have set to 80hz and all my speakers are set to small I have 3 mission 78s for my front and centre speakers and 4 small sony pascal speakers at the rear i also have the sony sub that came with the sony speakers and my old sony receiver which was fine but i upgraded to the pioneer for hdmi connection but ive being trying for the last year to get the centre speaker to sound as i know it should i think its a bit to technical for me!!:scratch:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What Pioneer receiver do you have? Does it have auto room correction?


----------



## keal22 (Nov 26, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Keal, welcome to HomeTheaterShack. What kind of Speakers are you using?
> Cheers,
> JJ


Hi JJ,
I have 3 mission 78s at the front and 4 sony pascal speakers at the rear and the sony sub that came with the sony speakers!


----------



## keal22 (Nov 26, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> What Pioneer receiver do you have? Does it have auto room correction?


I have a Pioneer vsx lx 70 receiver and it has the pioneer auto MCACC but ive tried this loads of times and after a few tweaks the sound is great except for the dialogue!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

do you have the centre Mission speaker turned on its side? I own Mission speakers as well so I know that they should do just fine.


----------



## keal22 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Tony,
Yes I have the centre speaker turned on its side im sure the speakers are fine its just my lack of technical know how would seem to be the problem because i find the pioneer settings very complicated and im probably not adjusting the right settings at all!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

turning a speaker on its side can affect how it sounds dramatically in some cases, try turning it the proper way and see if that helps. Also dont place it inside a cabinet or shelf.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would also try turning off MCACC. Sometimes Room Correction can do funky things to equalization of speakers. Might change how your speakers sound. Also, go into the setup menu and run the level calibration test and make sure that the Centre Channel speaker is outputting at a normal level. It could be possible that your tweeter is blown. Running the test tone should show if that is the case.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## keal22 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks JJ,
Tried the level test everything working fine, on my old amp the sub would kick in with dialogue but it doesnt seem to on the pioneer amp maybe i need to update the sub too!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Welcome to the Shack Keal :wave:

The Pioneer receivers to me have always sounded a little on the brighter side, but something certainly is a miss, I would try manually setting up the amp ie speaker size/distances and levels with an SPL meter, if still problems there could well be something wrong with the speaker or possibly the amp.

Otherwise contact Pioneer to see what they say


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

You might double check to make sure the center speaker is actually set to small. If it's set to large, that might explain why you're getting no low frequencies, since it can't do them well.

It also could be that one or both of its woofers are dead. I'd suggest taking off the grille and listening carefully to make sure both are working. (I'm assuming the center speaker is a 78C with two woofers: one on either side of the tweeter.)


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I may be a little late to the party, but welcome. Since that unit has preamp outputs, if you get started with REW, you can use that to scan the Pioneer by itself, so you can isolate the issue to either the Pioneer not sending lows to the speaker, or the speaker not producing them.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Keal. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Mission 78's go down to 50Hz without a problem so it should not be an issue with it playing good vocal range. I'm either leaning to a problem with the driver in the speaker as some have suggested or the receiver is doing something strange. Try one of the other 78's on the center channel and see how that sounds.


----------

